
What my calendar looks like - drieddust
https://m.signalvnoise.com/what-my-calendar-looks-like-11724d3a8b7e#.nus8uil3w
======
drieddust
> What do I do with all that empty space? My job! I design, I write, I think,
> I work!

I wish everyone is in position to do that. Until then we will have to
disappoint Jason :)

